# Wedding Photographers Community



## photosbyjuan (Aug 9, 2007)

first post WOOOOHOOOOO!!!

anyhow I just started a free new site for wedding photographers online called Wedding Photographers Community,  http://www.weddingphotographerscommunity.com/

any help would be appreciated in getting it up with a decent member base. I'm not a large association or organization just a passionate individual willing to share knowledge and experience with others. come help us out

you can also visit http://www.wpcforum.com

any ideas for improvement welcomed!


----------



## elsaspet (Aug 9, 2007)

You know, if you would have stuck around a posted a bit instead of the simple spam, I prolly would check out your site.
But I hate spammers, so I won't.


----------



## photosbyjuan (Aug 9, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> You know, if you would have stuck around a posted a bit instead of the simple spam, I prolly would check out your site.
> But I hate spammers, so I won't.



thats unfair! I'm not a spammer, I'm a newcomer, and I already started to join and get familiar with this forum. If you don't want to join my site it's ok, but don't judge my thread this way.


----------

